# Looks like crap, what do I do?



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

My supposed 20L CRS/RCS breeding tank










For some reason, it seems like my creative juices weren't flowing when I scaped this tank. Maybe it's just because of the weird dimensions (30x12)

Does anyone have any suggestions on what I should do to make this look presentable?

Here's a pic of some of my rcs:









23w + (13x2)w of CFL 
Fluval Stratum on top of potting soil for substrate
Aquaclear 50 
Elite Mini as DIY CO2 diffuser


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

it looks fine to me, it's more of a shrimp tank then breeding tank since you have so much plants, when they start actually breeding and having babies. You will have a fun time trying to scoop up the culls ones amonst all your plants. Is this the first time you setup a shrimp breeding tank with topsoil? because the fluval stranum is pretty light to be used as a cap for soil. don't forget since you have that much plants, if some of them die off and turn brown then nitrate spike, blyxa likes to melt sometimes when in new settings so nitrate spike, if your soil is disturbed because you don't have enough fluval to cap it nitrate spike.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

coldmantis said:


> it looks fine to me, it's more of a shrimp tank then breeding tank since you have so much plants, when they start actually breeding and having babies. You will have a fun time trying to scoop up the culls ones amonst all your plants. Is this the first time you setup a shrimp breeding tank with topsoil? because the fluval stranum is pretty light to be used as a cap for soil. don't forget since you have that much plants, if some of them die off and turn brown then nitrate spike, blyxa likes to melt sometimes when in new settings so nitrate spike, if your soil is disturbed because you don't have enough fluval to cap it nitrate spike.


:O i thought shrimp loved a dense cover of plants. 
Yeah I can tell that it's too light, i was thinking of buying a bag of netlea soil and putting that on top of the stratum, or just putting some regular black gravel on top. My blyxa has been very nice to me and has not melted, it just does not root in this crappy light soil


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

I think the most revealing thing here is there's 148 page views and I'm only the second guy to chime in. It's hard to put into words how to design / scape a tank. 

It doesn't look bad, plus tanks always get better (sort of like maturing) as they grow out. That said we all have a lot to learn(even the 'masters' of this hobby continue to create new tanks, they are still progressing too).

I'd suggest you immerse yourself in the culture, look online or in books at different tanks from different people around the world to see what is possible. Don't stop there.

Look to nature for inspiration as well.

And ultimately, especially if you have an extra or spare 'practice' tank, don't be afraid to change things, try different plant or critters, on a whim. Never be afraid to get your hands wet.

Even Amano said something along the lines of 'I would play around and rearrange the scape for hours late into the night, go to bed satisfied, then the next morning look at it and think it's all wrong'.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

In general terms, you would put taller plants at the back, especially the corners, such as Vals. I think that is all that is missing, and that may change as it fills in.


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

I don't think the scape is the problem as much as the plant growth.

The fact that your foreground plants haven't even started to spread make the tank look like it was set up yesterday, and obviously doesn't look very natural.

Just picturing your foreground as a carpet with no other changes to the tank, I think it would look much better.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Updated pic ! 










Now I just need some more CRS, (only have a few A grades and a S/S+ from tommy ) 
also want some CBS 

also need some time for the plants to grow in, i'm pretty happy with this scape

Thanks to Frank's aquarium for the driftwood


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I would scrap the corner log.
It's a big improvement over the last scape.
How to layout a tank follows some basic rules. If you're advance enough, you might get away breaking from the norm. But for starters, there is only 3 types of layout.
1) one that follow the 1/3rd - 2/3rd rule. That means you leave 1/3 of the tank empty (or open) while focusing on the 2/3 of the tank. What you're trying to do here is to make your presentation drawing the attention to the 2/3 side.

2) A dead centre piece that branch out almost symentrical to each side with empty spaces on both ends. These are usually done like a flower presentation. The more they give you the feeling that it's blumming outward (like a fireworks) the better it looks.

3) Heavily planted from alsides with a bit of emptyness in the centre. These are usually the dutch style tank where plants are heavily planted from all sides forcing you to focus in the centre, where there isn't much to look at. This gives you the feel that you're in the middle of a heavily forrest of the amazon or in the middle of an underwater forrest for that matter.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Zebrapl3co said:


> I would scrap the corner log.
> It's a big improvement over the last scape.
> How to layout a tank follows some basic rules. If you're advance enough, you might get away breaking from the norm. But for starters, there is only 3 types of layout.
> 
> ...


Which corner did you want me to remove the wood from? My idea at first was your second aquascaping theory. I have the two pieces that form the "centre" with a piece of wood on each side branching out from those pieces to make a sort of firework or flower, as you said.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

The stand up log to the right. I hope it's not attached to the other peice.
If you leave the layout the way it is. It would have look better with the 1/3 - 2/3rd style. Which means you need to move it a bit, like 1", to the right.
Why? if it was the centre style, I would feel that I need to lean to the left to look at your tank better because of the fallen log on the left. That's a big no-no for a centre layout. They have to either be balanced or symetrical.
Pull out the all the vals from the left, only leave them growing in the back behind the log.
Are those hair grass? to the front left. To make them look naturally grown, plant them against the driftwood. Basically where your ricca are. Move the glosso to where the hair grass are and bring the ricca up front abit to where the glosso used to be.
Ofcourse, these are just my preferences. Good luck.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

looks sik now. good job. maybe remove the log on the far right side for the symmetrical look.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

another updated pic, didn't want to remove the right log, i felt like when I did, there was too much empty space there. 
I took out the vals on the left side, but now I'm left with a lot of empty space. Suggestions anyone?


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

*Fts*

update:


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

Looks nice


----------



## 03pilot (Oct 7, 2010)

Your scape looks great! Two thumbs up!


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

looks fine man. give it some more time to grow.


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Time can make anything beautiful ..










compare it back to this ..


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

wait, that was the SAME tank?!?!O: i remembered coming across this forum! damn man, what a nice progress! my hats off to you bro!


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

iBetta said:


> wait, that was the SAME tank?!?!O: i remembered coming across this forum! damn man, what a nice progress! my hats off to you bro!


yeah! it was a crazy throwback when I remembered I had to update this thread.
From this experience, I learned that things need time, and to never rush things


----------



## Angelic (Sep 13, 2010)

Just wanted to pop in and say how great your tank looks now ^_^ I find for me anyways it's all trial and error ;P This layout looks very balanced,not that I'm a professional but that's the main difference I see,well, that and the choice of plants work well together. Keep posting updates ~


----------

